# Matilda and Minnie are Due Today !!!!!!!!!



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Matilda was our first born at our farm and now she is due today with her first baby:tears: They grow up so fast! Anyway also in line today is Minnie a 2nd time mommy and the first time was twins so im hoping for twins or better! Come on Minnie I will keep you guys posted when the gals give birth... Can you tell im excited?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yay babies soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Any babies?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! :thumbup: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Still no babies?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ANy babies yet? :chin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

BABE WATCH!!! haha, did you see what I did there? Hope all is going well! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------

